# Car body repair shop



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

I had a bit of an incident with the car and wondering if anybody knows a decent car body repair garage in or near Tavira.

Also, I'm half-thinking about using this opportunity to change the colour of the car, do you know anyone who specializes in this in the algarve?

Hope you're all having summer fun times 

Thx,
Etch


----------

